

Making Addictive Games - chegra84
http://www.nickyee.com/pubs/Yee%20-%20Motivations%20(2007).pdf

======
winter_blue
I wish it was titled: "Making games enjoyable." Addictive is not a good word.

~~~
pygy_
Indeed, the title of the paper is "Motivations of play in online games." Since
the author considers addictive behaviour as pathological, the current title
doesn't do justice to the content.

Could an editor change the title accordingly?

To winter_blue: I tried to vote you up, but my account is apparently too young
(or perhaps not active enough?) for it to take effect.

------
sjsivak
This is an interesting update on Bartle's Taxonomy of Players
(<http://www.mud.co.uk/richard/hcds.htm>) from back in the MUD days. Sadly,
this article is a little dated if you check out the list of games used (Dark
Ages of Camelot, Star Wars Galaxies). I would love to see results from a
survey like this that used players from Farmville, Mafia Wars and Restaurant
City.

------
marknutter
I wrote an article about adding gaming components into your web app a few
weeks back if you're interested: [http://blog.areastudios.com/2010/01/14/make-
your-web-applica...](http://blog.areastudios.com/2010/01/14/make-your-web-
applications-addictive-5-lessons-to-learn-from-foursquare/)

------
dpritchett
Abstract: "An empirical model of player motivations in online games provides
the foundation to understanding and assessing how players differ from one
another and how motivations of play relate to age, gender, usage patterns and
in-game behaviors. In the current study, a factor analytic approach was used
to create an empirical model of player motivations. The analysis revealed 10
motivation subcomponents that grouped into 3 overarching components
(Achievement, Social, and Immersion). Relationships between motivations and
demographic variables (age, gender, and usage patterns) are also presented."

Nick Yee has run the Daedalus Project for years. I know and like it for its
insight into the demographics of MMO players:
<http://www.nickyee.com/daedalus/>

------
ntoshev
This paper gives you some structure if you think about integrating game
aspects in whatever you are doing.

Here is a link to the Google PDF Viewer if you don't want to deal with browser
extensions:

[http://docs.google.com/viewer?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nickyee.c...](http://docs.google.com/viewer?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nickyee.com%2Fpubs%2FYee%2520-%2520Motivations%2520\(2007\).pdf)

